# Horsebox tyre pressures



## Bangagin (26 July 2011)

I've got the manual for my lorry, and so know what the tyre pressures should be according to the axle weights front and back.

But I was wondering whether I need to adjust these up or down when carrying a horse on board? Or whether they need to be exactly as per the manual. 

I've found conflicting advice on the internet.


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 July 2011)

Whats the axle weight and what size tyres have you got on it?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 July 2011)

Generally the tyres on a vehicle that is taking loads, should be set to the recommended level that the tyre manufacturer gives for the loaded vehicle.
This means the truck or trailer may well 'bounce' more, if used unladen.

As the slayer says - you need to check axle size, tyre size - and also the make of the tyres.

You dont change the pressures in a day-to-day use car, tho you would if a solo on a motorbike who is taking a pillion as you'd add another couple of PSI & also adjust the suspension.


----------



## perfect11s (26 July 2011)

Bangagin said:



			I've got the manual for my lorry, and so know what the tyre pressures should be according to the axle weights front and back.

But I was wondering whether I need to adjust these up or down when carrying a horse on board? Or whether they need to be exactly as per the manual. 

I've found conflicting advice on the internet. 

Click to expand...

 Run with the higher presure all the time    safer for tyres to be a little over than under inflated...  low presure increases fuel consumpion and the risk of a blowout


----------



## Bangagin (27 July 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			Whats the axle weight and what size tyres have you got on it?
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember off the top of my head, but in the lorry manual there is a huge chart and you look up the tyre size and the axle weight and then it gives you the correct pressure for fronts and backs accordingly. So I have set the tyre pressures as per the handbook.

perfect11s .... When you say run with higher pressure all the time -how much higher is that?


----------



## perfect11s (27 July 2011)

Bangagin said:



			I don't remember off the top of my head, but in the lorry manual there is a huge chart and you look up the tyre size and the axle weight and then it gives you the correct pressure for fronts and backs accordingly. So I have set the tyre pressures as per the handbook.

perfect11s .... When you say run with higher pressure all the time -how much higher is that?
		
Click to expand...

 yes... basicly if  there is a partly loaded presure  and a full load presure
recomended in the manual ... I would guess a horsebox will be a little heavyier than if it was a empty box van and also its more likely to be used with a load   so  I would run the max or full load  recomended presures  all the time  it will also help fuel consumption and help save the tyres from going oval if it stands unused for long periods.....


----------



## Bangagin (28 July 2011)

Thanks for that. The chart doesn't give laden and unladen weights, or similar, just one set of pressures for lots of different axle weights - so I have gone with the axle weight unladen as I had no idea what it would be with one horse.

If I need to make them a bit higher, would it just be a couple of PSI per tyre or more?


----------



## perfect11s (28 July 2011)

Bangagin said:



			Thanks for that. The chart doesn't give laden and unladen weights, or similar, just one set of pressures for lots of different axle weights - so I have gone with the axle weight unladen as I had no idea what it would be with one horse.

If I need to make them a bit higher, would it just be a couple of PSI per tyre or more?
		
Click to expand...

 Is it a 7.5 ton ???


----------



## Bangagin (29 July 2011)

Sorry, yes it's a 7.5 tonne.


----------



## perfect11s (29 July 2011)

Bangagin said:



			Sorry, yes it's a 7.5 tonne. 

Click to expand...

OK thats simple then.... 100psi front and 90psi rear  ........


----------



## Bangagin (29 July 2011)

I'm confused now.  Are you saying all 7.5 tonne horseboxes should have those tyre pressures regardless of the load they are carrying? 

I thought I was doing the right thing by looking up the pressures in the lorry manual.


----------



## perfect11s (29 July 2011)

Bangagin said:



			I'm confused now.  Are you saying all 7.5 tonne horseboxes should have those tyre pressures regardless of the load they are carrying? 

I thought I was doing the right thing by looking up the pressures in the lorry manual.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes Im just a mecanic!!!  like ive said previously  better to be slightly over than under as   under inflated tyres  overheat and can  blow out.... and I would be suprised if the weight on the front axle  is very much under the max load even when you're empty!! but if you have any doubts please  ask a comercial tyre place for advice...


----------



## Bangagin (30 July 2011)

Oh I'm not doubting your knowledge - it's just that I have read that you need to look up the tyre size and then check the lorry manual. I'll go with what you say and get them inflated to those pressures. Thanks.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

The guy who services my lorry always sorts out the Tyre pressure, why don't you ask the services guys .
 He will know more about the axle and weight as he services it .


----------



## Bangagin (30 July 2011)

Leviathan said:



			The guy who services my lorry always sorts out the Tyre pressure, why don't you ask the services guys .
 He will know more about the axle and weight as he services it .
		
Click to expand...

Because I haven't had it serviced yet as I've only bought it recently.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 July 2011)

perfect11s said:



			OK thats simple then.... 100psi front and 90psi rear  ........
		
Click to expand...

As a rough estimate thats fine, but can vary from 85 to 110 depending on make of tyres & what truck they are fitted to, and if original or remoulds.

Best to check with commercial tyre suppliers


----------



## perfect11s (30 July 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			As a rough estimate thats fine, but can vary from 85 to 110 depending on make of tyres & what truck they are fitted to, and if original or remoulds.

Best to check with commercial tyre suppliers 

Click to expand...

 Yes you do that!!!!  as its hyper critical as a crappy old iveco or daf is just like a formular one car  get it wrong and you might be .5 of a min late at the show!!!!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 July 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Yes you do that!!!!  as its hyper critical as a crappy old iveco or daf is just like a formular one car  get it wrong and you might be .5 of a min late at the show!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

<sigh> 

Was trying to be of help to the OP.

As you appear to be a mech, then of course you'd be aware of fuel consumption, uneven tyre wear and also of road adherance and of course sidewall damage if the tyres are under or over inflated, hence your ball park figures to start with were helpful  but its always better to go with the right settings don't you think 

(oh, and don't diss others boxes - they might love their 'crappy old iveco or daf' - they've probably saved long & hard for it, and its still doing a job for them)


----------



## perfect11s (30 July 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			<sigh> 

Was trying to be of help to the OP.

As you appear to be a mech, then of course you'd be aware of fuel consumption, uneven tyre wear and also of road adherance and of course sidewall damage if the tyres are under or over inflated, hence your ball park figures to start with were helpful  but its always better to go with the right settings don't you think 

(oh, and don't diss others boxes - they might love their 'crappy old iveco or daf' - they've probably saved long & hard for it, and its still doing a job for them)
		
Click to expand...

 sorry for being flippant oh and I have a crappy old Daf !!!        oh well peeps... bit pedantic these southerners me thinks !!!!! none taken !!!!!only joshing .....


----------



## Bangagin (31 July 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			As a rough estimate thats fine, but can vary from 85 to 110 depending on make of tyres & what truck they are fitted to, and if original or remoulds.

Best to check with commercial tyre suppliers 

Click to expand...

OMG - I'm back to stage one again here!! So I am right to perhaps look up tyre size and axle weights in my handbook? And then perhaps increase the psi according to the weight being carried?


----------



## perfect11s (31 July 2011)

Bangagin said:



			OMG - I'm back to stage one again here!! So I am right to perhaps look up tyre size and axle weights in my handbook? And then perhaps increase the psi according to the weight being carried?
		
Click to expand...

 Realy seriously..  10 psi either way will make little difference but for safety er on the high side.. but  you wont go far wrong with 100 f 90 rears  and I think you will find  most tyre  and truck repair places will  use 100/90 as a default presure on a 7.5 ton with 205. or 215 size  tyres  but if you call into a comercial tyre place im sure they will advise and check your tyre s for condition and pressure ...hope this helps ...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (31 July 2011)

perfect11s said:



			sorry for being flippant oh and I have a crappy old Daf !!!        oh well peeps... bit pedantic these southerners me thinks !!!!!  !!!!!only joshing .....
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken! 



perfect11s said:



			Realy seriously..  10 psi either way will make little difference but for safety er on the high side.. but  you wont go far wrong with 100 f 90 rears  and I think you will find  most tyre  and truck repair places will  use 100/90 as a default presure on a 7.5 ton with 205. or 215 size  tyres  but if you call into a comercial tyre place im sure they will advise and check your tyre s for condition and pressure ...hope this helps ...
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer  (just took your time to get there!  )


----------



## perfect11s (31 July 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			No offence taken! 



Is the right answer  (just took your time to get there!  )
		
Click to expand...

 No I had to repete  myself   as I had surgested  in a previous post the OP could check with a comercial tyre place if they were in any doubt!!!! best to read and absorb   LOL
...


----------



## horseaddict (31 July 2011)

perfect 11s - My husband (also HGV mechanic) also recommends the same 
100F 90R. 
Keep smiling!! I think your advice is excellent and spot on.


----------

